# Lethargic and shaking



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm about to give up on this line, seems like a lot of health issues... Needing help to see what this is. My male is lethargic and when he tries to move he shakes violently. Temps dropped greatly last night and trying to see if warming him up will help. Any ideas?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you checked for lice and mites? That's how mine got when we had lice once before I was able to see them in the fur.


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

I agree with PPVallhunds that you'll want to check for parasites. But the temperature fluctuation would have been a big factor as well. Hope all went well. <3


----------

